# blood worm jello



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

'nuff said.

http://www.theidearoom.net/2009/09/jell-o-blood-worms.html


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty gross...I mean cool...err...grool I guess.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

haha! I was just gonna post this! Ya beat me to it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That does look cool, but it seems to be alot of work. I wonder how long it takes to empty all the straws?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm..I wonder if you could use the Jell-O brain recipe to make more fleshy/realistic colored earthworms...these are gaggingly realistic..but I'd probably buy the gummy earthworms instead..


----------

